# Fly Tying Desk or Portable Tying Box?



## Flyflkr (Aug 4, 2009)

I am searching for plans for a Fly Tying Desk as well as plans for a portable Fly Tying Box or Station. Can any one assist?:detective:


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Flyflkr
You might get some input from Terry. Here is a link to one of his projects. /http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/question-about-my-latest-project-5068/
Hope this helps
David


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Well, dang... what a time to come back... LOL

Flyflkr,

My fly tying stations are based on what I've seen and taken measurements from other stations that others have built. If you are looking for something along the desk line, I would take plans for a desk (like a computer desk, roll top, secretary, foreman, etc.) and apply the measurements with the additions of what you want the tying desk to have. I've seen some really nice ones out there, the last one of solid cherry and wow... was it a BEAUTY!!!! But the builder went by his on intuition with some help from a model of a reagular (non-fly tying) desk...


----------

